# Teacher Bullying



## liktheangel (Oct 23, 2010)

Has anyone else been bullied/teased by a teacher/teachers. I have been by quite a few teachers. I was called stupid, crippled, spineless, etc. I was shoved by my theatre teacher. 

I have fond memories of going to theatre school but two of my teachers toke advantage of me because I was shy, timid, and passive. The one teacher was an alpha male type who was known to be mean and conventional so he had a field day with me in his classes. He's seriously one of the worst teachers I've ever had and I instantly disliked him.

I think bullying with teachers is a big problem in school that goes unnoticed because youths are involved. People don't take teenagers and even young adults seriously.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

liktheangel said:


> Has anyone else been bullied/teased by a teacher/teachers. I have been by quite a few teachers. I was called stupid, crippled, spineless, etc. I was shoved by my theatre teacher.
> 
> I have fond memories of going to theatre school but two of my teachers toke advantage of me because I was shy, timid, and passive. The one teacher was an alpha male type who was known to be mean and conventional so he had a field day with me in his classes. He's seriously one of the worst teachers I've ever had and I instantly disliked him.
> 
> I think bullying with teachers is a big problem in school that goes unnoticed because youths are involved. People don't take teenagers and even young adults seriously.


a history class in high school, the teacher called me weird, crazy because i didnt talk, but luckily there was another guy who showed more odd behavior than i did, so she said that i was the 2nd weirdest, craziest student in her class and the other guy was the 1st


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Try to get it in writing. I have been bullied by a professor, however, I followed up via email (as the worst things she said were in her office) and got most of it back. I recently presented it to the vice president of the university who has promised to act on it. Whatever that means. I think if a prof knows the student will stand up for themselves they're far less likely to mess with you.


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

My calc professor told us if after a few weeks if you don't know anyone else in your class enough to ask for their email or phone number something is wrong with you and you need to seek professional help. I laughed because it was like he was talking to me. I was not offended at all because he had no intent to disparage anyone.

But, physical touching or verbal abuse is a huge *no *in my book.


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't know about bullying, but I have had teachers act condescending towards me. I was not a popular kid or a jock. I suppose they deemed me "underachiever" and it was confirmed when I told some of my classmates that I was going to community college, meanwhile some of the upper middle class jocks were all going to the high ranked state universities or ivy league schools. Some teachers (one was a Physics major at a highly ranked and prestigious university in my state) gave me a hard time and singled me out often. I sat with other kids like me (all going to CC) and she had quite a dislike for all of us. Meanwhile some of the popular rich kids got ALL this special treatment. She never called on them, she let them do retakes of bad tests, etc. I was like WTF.

Another teacher was the same way. Also went to a tier 1 university, also gave special treatment to rich kids, popular kids, "overachievers", etc.

Both of those teachers came from middle class backgrounds. They mentioned something about loans only AFTER mommy and daddy wouldn't pay anymore (the colleges they went to in my state are pricey. One is like 30k a year) it always angers me how those who were not as blessed as others and didn't start out on the same playing field get even more mistreated and beaten down and looked down upon. **** them anyway. They're teachers. How ****ing happy can they be!!!


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Ive been called retarded before but the teacher done it with everyone (I think he has been fired now, im not 100% on that though.), but he was funny and I learnt alot with him. One or two teachers still feel the need to comment on my tiredness, confidence and laziness though, but for some reason other people who have confidence issues (He sees a school councillor about it) always seem to get worse than it with me. Im not sure if the teachers are just being ignorant about it or doing it on purpose sometimes.


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

yeah, i used to get sick a lot and this teacher thought i was skipping classes on purpose although i had a doctors note so she made fun of me in front of my class, made fun of my health, said i should be sent to a 'special' school, spread rumors about me, etc.. and it all went on for 5 years, she's actually the reason why i have SA

at my current school i still miss quite a lot of classes.. mainly because of SA and my chemistry teacher told me i'm academically useless and that there's no point for me to go to college

i don't know why teachers do this.. i thought they were meant to motivate and encourage, now i'm f*cked up because of them


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

AnnaM said:


> at my current school i still miss quite a lot of classes.. mainly because of SA and my chemistry teacher told me i'm academically useless and that there's no point for me to go to college
> 
> i don't know why teachers do this.. i thought they were meant to motivate and encourage, now i'm f*cked up because of them


Try telling your headteacher. He should be more professional and might warn those teachers to be kinder. My teachers have been told about my situation and they go easier on me than they do with other people because of it.


----------



## anotherusername (Nov 5, 2011)

I was bullied by my workshop teacher in the middle school. Well, the situation with this subject tends to suck in general, just like PE. Major attraction spot for pricks it seems.


----------

